
StackOverflow Developer Survey Results 2017 - wheresvic1
https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2017
======
reaperducer
Interesting to see the majority of respondents mispronounce "GIF."

Not sure if this is because there are so many ESL respondents, young people
who never used Compuserve, or just the whole "none of us are as stupid as all
of us" thing.

~~~
teh_klev
Old git here from the pre-Compuserve days.....I like to and have always
pronounced it "gif" (not "jiff") mainly to annoy anoraks, bolt counters and
sea lioning pedants :)

------
MilnerRoute
This is from a year ago. (March of 2017)

